# Generator Recommendations ?



## E350 (Sep 4, 2017)

I am looking for a generator to power my house when the power goes out. And to power a cement mixer when I am mixing mortar to rebuild a cracked and leaking mortar pond which is a thousand feet away from electrical service but which I can put in the back of a four wheel drive to take to the work site.

I like diesel, but my guess is that there is a high price premium for diesel which makes it out of reach for me.

I am considering Harbor Freight units including the one below:

https://www.harborfreight.com/engin...r-carb-with-gfci-outlet-protection-63088.html

I am also considering this unit:






I would also be open to buying used on my local craigslist. Any things to look for or to look out for?

So any experience? Any recommendations?


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

If your wanting dependability, then I would steer clear of anything Harbor Freight. Like others have said before, find something that your local small engine repair shop would be willing to use and fix.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Agree with Handyman, if you just want to say "I have a genset," then HF or a lot of the other big box places will sell you one. Reliability, service manuals, parts availability, go with a name brand. How will you power your house during outages, extension cords, trnasfer switch, lockout and breaker, etc. etc. Do a load calculation to see what you have to have during an outage to determine how big a genset you need. AFter you do that and determine what you need, go from there. IMO, I'd buy a predator engine from HF for the mixer, $120 last I noticed, very reliable machine, have seen them used to repower log splitters, tillers, etc. Leave the genset to power the house.


----------



## E350 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks guys! I need electrical output to power the angle grinders to cut the rebar, and to run lights in addition to the cement mixer at the job site.

Looking at costco now. What do you think about this one:

https://www.costco.com/Champion-700...erator-wElectric-Start.product.100220385.html


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm a big propane genset kinda guy. I like the fact that it runs clean and won't leave deposits. That being said, Champion is not the greatest genset out there, but for what your doing it should work just fine.


----------



## ngyuen (Feb 13, 2019)

In January of past year I installed a 22KW Natural gas powered Generac with automatic transfer switch. I did the complete install myself. I have had problems with the unit from day one. Fortunately, Generac is finally sending me a complete new generator which will be here in a couple of days. I am assuming the first one was just a lemon.

I have several neighbors that have had great success with Generac, but if I were starting over I would take a much closer look at Kohler.

As far as price, look at the online dealer's pricing on the generators. These are the base price on the generator shipped to you, so no installation pricing is included. By knowing this you can determine what your bids are reflecting as far as installation and generator costs on respective generator models.

Regarding the type and sizing of the unit is strictly up to your expectations of convenience. As you know, a 10-12KW generator will run the essentials. On the other end, a 22KW will run your entire home and an automatic transfer switch will change to generator power with no effort required by you. My generator will deliver up to 90 amps on nat gas. I turned on everything I could find in my 3500 sq. ft. house, including both A/C units, and my house was pulling slightly less than 70 amps.

Remember one thing about Generac. Any problem under warranty will have to be handled by your dealer. Generac will do absolutely nothing directly for the end consumer. Make sure you have a dealer that will go to bat for you on warranty issues!!! I think you will find more authorized Generac dealers than Kohler dealers, but I wouldn't let that deter your consideration of Kohler.

Read this review, I hope it might help you to decide with picking the most suitable model for you!

Good luck with your decision.


----------

